# International Cricket 2017-18



## satexplorer

International Cricket 2017-18


----------



## Hackettt

Will ESPN still offer the IPL as a pay-per-view this year?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quizzer

Willow TV acquires exclusive US media rights for IPL '17


----------



## shane22088

willow tv and willow extra $60 for the year thats $5 a month
Cricket Fans Can Now Catch VIVO Indian Premier League 2017 on Willow via Sling TV | Sling Blog


----------



## satroy

I see Eleven Sports acquired rights of cricket in England. Will Watch ESPN stream live England cricket in USA? I have Dish and Sling tv, but unfortunately Eleven sports is not on these platforms.


----------



## satexplorer

satroy said:


> I see Eleven Sports acquired rights of cricket in England. Will Watch ESPN stream live England cricket in USA? I have Dish and Sling tv, but unfortunately Eleven sports is not on these platforms.


Welcome back Satroy. Eleven Sports aka formerly ONE World Sport. The channel is on DirecTV.


----------



## bharath_das

satexplorer said:


> Welcome back Satroy. Eleven Sports aka formerly ONE World Sport. The channel is on DirecTV.


I think it is on PlayStation Vue too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane22088

what dose this mean ipl t20 broadcaster in usa?
USA & its territories & possessions

ESPN and Willow TV


----------



## satexplorer

India tour of Sri Lanka is now confirmed see Post #1.


----------



## satexplorer

IPL broadcast rights (2018-2022)
September 4, 2017

Television
India: Star India ($2.55 Billion)
South Africa: SuperSport
Africa: Econet
Middle East, North Africa: OSN
United Kingdom: DAZN/Perform Group

Internet
Hotstar


----------



## billu

Warne confirms all-star cast for 2017 | cricket.com.au
Anyone knows when the next matches for cricket all stars are??


----------



## billu

On top of this page, it says NZ tour of India starting Oct 22 will be telecast by willow cricket in US but no info so far on willow website and matches are not showing up on willow tv channel schedule online. Does anyone know who is going to broadcast that series in US?


----------



## theisabella

Can somebody please tell me the difference between cricket and baseball?


----------



## quizzer

theisabella said:


> Can somebody please tell me the difference between cricket and baseball?


Different rules. Google it.


----------



## quizzer

billu said:


> On top of this page, it says NZ tour of India starting Oct 22 will be telecast by willow cricket in US but no info so far on willow website and matches are not showing up on willow tv channel schedule online. Does anyone know who is going to broadcast that series in US?


Willow i guess.


----------



## theisabella

quizzer said:


> Different rules. Google it.


So it's just the rules?


----------



## billu

quizzer said:


> Willow i guess.


Willow TV Channel Schedule

No reference or mention of the series here


----------



## BouncerYorker

quizzer said:


> Willow i guess.





billu said:


> Willow TV Channel Schedule
> 
> No reference or mention of the series here


Try India vs New Zealand, 1st ODI: Where to get live streaming, live cricket score

or

us.hotstar.com


----------



## satexplorer

theisabella said:


> Can somebody please tell me the difference between cricket and baseball?


Google it.

Test Cricket First, Second 2 hours + Lunch break 40 minutes + 20 minute tea break + third session 2 hours 30 minutes until sun sets.
ODI Cricket first & Second session is 3 hours and 30 minutes + 45 minute break between session.
T20 Cricket First & Second session 1 hour and 20 minutes + 20 minute Break

Baseball a game lasts 3 hours.

Differences? Similarities vary. In Cricket you can run back and forth. In Baseball you go run around the bases. Cricket hit the ball out the field is a six, hit the ball inside all the way is a four. In Baseball you have 3 left on base hit one out the field is a grand slam for 4, If the ball bounces on the field and out the wall is a ground rule double.

All that is not common. A hit backfield in baseball is called a foul. You can't bunt a ball on two strikes. In Cricket any hit is legal, make sure you don't hit the ball to a match official.

All are out. Baseball is 3 and Cricket is a 10.



billu said:


> On top of this page, it says NZ tour of India starting Oct 22 will be telecast by willow cricket in US but no info so far on willow website and matches are not showing up on willow tv channel schedule online. Does anyone know who is going to broadcast that series in US?


Blame the Blackcaps for the blackout. Depends how the cricket rights were distributed. Recent deal with Star India internationally can be objected. Let's say if the visiting cricket team batters go out quickly in the game. India Cricket broadcast rights will end March 2018.

Recent IPL deal with Star India. It appears Star's Hotstar distributing the India Cricket globally. Check thread 1 for changes and according to this link. Hotstar shuts service outside India and North America; introduces Premium in US & Canada


----------



## satexplorer

Hong Kong World Sixes LIVE from Kowloon, Hong Kong on Hong Kong Cricket YouTube channel from 08:00-17:00 HKT (+8:00 from UTC)

October 28, 2017
08:00-08:45 Hong Kong vs South Africa Pool A
08:45-09:30 Bangladesh vs Sri Lanka Pool B
09:30-10:15 Pakistan vs Hong Kong Pool A
10:15-11:00 Australia vs Sri Lanka Pool B
11:00-11:45 Marylebone Cricket Club vs South Africa Pool A
11:45-12:30 New Zealand Kiwis vs Bangladesh Pool B
12:30-13:15 Hong Kong vs Marylebone Cricket Club Pool A
13:15-14:00 New Zealand Kiwis vs Sri Lanka Pool B
14:00-14:45 South Africa vs Pakistan Pool A
14:45-15:30 Bangladesh vs Australia Pool B
15:30-16:15 Marylebone Cricket Club vs Pakistan Pool A
16:15-17:00 New Zealand Kiwis vs Australia Pool B

October 29, 2017
08:00-08:45 Hong Kong vs Dragons (Women's Exhibition match)
08:45-09:30 Pakistan vs Marylebone Cricket Club A1 vs A4
09:30-10:15 New Zealand Kiwis vs Hong Kong B1 vs A4
10:15-11:00 South Africa vs Sri Lanka A2 vs B2
11:00-11:45 Bangladesh vs Australia B3 vs B4
11:45-12:30 Semifinal 1
12:30-13:15 Plate Semifinal 1
13:15-14:00 Semifinal 2
14:00-14:45 Plate Semifinal 2
14:45-15:30 3rd Place Game
15:30-16:15 Plate Final
16:15-17:00 Championship Game


----------



## satexplorer

Apparently, YuppTV has the rights to Nidahas Trophy Cricket online only.


----------



## satroy

Where is 2018-19 dbstalk?


----------



## Hackettt

For some reason, WillowTV seems to be alienating its subscribers who only use the streaming option. There is a troubling new addendum to all the IPL matches. It's the same as the recent WC Qualifiers — "Live Coverage Only on Willow TV Channel."

I don't know if that means full replays will be available to people who just stream through the Web or iOS and Android apps. If it follows suit to the WCQ, those subscribers may only see highlights of this year's IPL.


----------



## shane22088

you can now use your willow tv cable provider to login to willow.tv


----------



## shane22088




----------



## fireponcoal

shane22088 said:


> View attachment 29233


No FIOS, that's unfortunate .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## satexplorer

Hackettt said:


> For some reason, WillowTV seems to be alienating its subscribers who only use the streaming option. There is a troubling new addendum to all the IPL matches. It's the same as the recent WC Qualifiers - "Live Coverage Only on Willow TV Channel."
> 
> I don't know if that means full replays will be available to people who just stream through the Web or iOS and Android apps. If it follows suit to the WCQ, those subscribers may only see highlights of this year's IPL.


You forgot about Star Sports Hotstar website. Apply TUNEIN18 coupon for promo IPL one month free and next 2 months $7.00.


----------



## BouncerYorker

I have Sling TV with Roku. I subscribe to Willow TV as an add on in Sling. The IPL 2018 matches have been blacked out by Willow for Sling users. 

What are my options to watch IPL matches on TV with replay availability this year?


----------

